# Waterproofing wood?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

About finished with a pontoon boat refinish and am going to replace two forward wood speakerboxes. These are up in the bow corners and house a cup holder, nav light and speakers. The old wood is rotted so going to get new wood today, some teak colored stain and build them out. After staining, what should I use on the wood to "Waterproof"?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd think either varnish or exterior polyurethane. I used varnish.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

If your going for the natural look just varnish them, if you'd like to paint them, apply epoxy to them to seal the wood, sand the gloss off, and paint them. The epoxy then painting method will last alot longer, you will have to redo the varnish every couple years if you go that route.


----------

